# shipping using usps



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

What experience do you guys have shipping frogs using usps express?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Hi I have had great success and everybody else that has shipped frogs to me from them. And they have a nice time line by noon for most places and 3pm for rural areas. And a lot cheaper than others. 

But thats me.

Others may have other opinions.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Th last shipment i got was in transit for 5 days, but the frogs somehow made it, i personally don't ship USPS unless is close by otherwise i use Fedex


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

do you think the frogs will survive if they are in transit for 2 or 3 days because that is what is happening to mine. I hope they make it.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I had a shipment show up a day late and mine made it.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

andy321 said:


> do you think the frogs will survive if they are in transit for 2 or 3 days because that is what is happening to mine. I hope they make it.


well its rather cold now where you are so its not looking too good, but if they are being held indoors its a pretty good chance.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Only once and never again...

Their "overnight shipping" took two days from PA to NJ, I was really kicking myself for not just picking the frogs up.

But what really annoyed me was the lack of Help and information my local post office offered. All they could tell me was the what it said on the Online tracking page...

All I have to say is you get what you pay for.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

My dad has a saying that is "the cheap stuff will always come out expensive"


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I have a question? Are you guys waiving the signature? I always waive the signature. And I have never had a problem. And are you home when the post man comes? Or is it something else that is causing this delay? Are the people at the post office putting on the required tags and tape?

Well I have been very lucky then.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well if you wave th signature they will just leave it at the door and if th weather is not adequate then the frogs will suffer, so ther is a catch 22


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I've shipped a number of times using USPS Expressmail overnight. I've been VERY pleased. For me they are far less than Fed Ex or UPS and my packages have always made it overnight and on time. I've also used their "Hold at Post Office" option.

Man, I sure hope I didn't just jinx myself


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I have used USPS a dozen times, both sending and receiving, and NEVER had an issue. As long as the temps are good they are my carrier of choice. If the temps are running too hot or too cold Fedex is the way to go IMO.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I've had extremely good experience with USPS *Express *shipping, which as Gary just stated, is their overnight delivery service. It is much cheaper than FedEx (by 50% or more, usually) and my packages have always arrived at their destination before 12 noon the next day. It helps to check online beforehand to make sure, given your zip code and theirs, that the package qualifies for guaranteed 1-day delivery. I'm rural, and my most local post office does not...so I drive an extra 30 minutes to one that does. I always have arrows on the box pointing up and have the postal person stamp "FRAGILE" on it.

I believe USPS is currently using FedEx as their air carrier.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Yes they will leave it there. Thats why your suppose to be home!!! (thats better than missing the fedex guy or ups person by 5 min. and they dont gurauntee a time so you waste a whole day waiting for frogs or tracking them down and burning gas becuase the nearest location is 25 miles away!)

Anyways like I said before, They have worked for me.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

you need to know how good your po is and how good the one is at the other line. If one has problems, dont ship through it.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

I use it all the time, and its funny because when you do USPS Express it gets shipped via Fedex.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just had 3 Super Blue Auratus frogs shipped to my local post office which I picked-up there. I believe you have that option. I bought the frogs from Kyle and they came overnite. Healthy little guys. Kyle feeds them well. The difference I saw is that you cannot track the package AND the 800# they give on their website for you to call with your order # is not up-to-date. One person told me that the frogs were not due in until tomorrow. How happy I was when I got the phone call this afternoon that they were just down the street at my local post office. Bad communication. Colleen


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Colleen53 said:


> The difference I saw is that you cannot track the package AND the 800# they give on their website for you to call with your order # is not up-to-date.


USPS databases aren't updated until the end of each day, so you don't necessarily see a play-by-play tracking of your package...just a batch report each night regarding its status.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> USPS databases aren't updated until the end of each day, so you don't necessarily see a play-by-play tracking of your package...just a batch report each night regarding its status.


I am sure this helps keep the prices low...


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

Julio said:


> well if you wave th signature they will just leave it at the door and if th weather is not adequate then the frogs will suffer, so ther is a catch 22


Aren't these things being shipped by most people in styros? A styro is a pretty well insulated container, and will keep temp pretty well. I deal with styros holding something 100 degrees off of ambient (160 degree mash in 65 degree weather) and see less than a degree change in temp in 90 minutes. I'd be surprised if a styro with 75 degree frogs in 10 degree weather lost more than a couple degrees.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Rich Conley said:


> Aren't these things being shipped by most people in styros? A styro is a pretty well insulated container, and will keep temp pretty well. I deal with styros holding something 100 degrees off of ambient (160 degree mash in 65 degree weather) and see less than a degree change in temp in 90 minutes. I'd be surprised if a styro with 75 degree frogs in 10 degree weather lost more than a couple degrees.


I've done quite a bit of testing on the shipping boxes I use and haven't found that to be the case. Styro alone in inclimate weather for over night shipping will not hold the temps.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> USPS databases aren't updated until the end of each day, so you don't necessarily see a play-by-play tracking of your package...just a batch report each night regarding its status.


Keep in mind that your package (no matter what carrier you use) is only scanned when it is picked up and when it is delivered. "Tracking" does not exist the way most people think it does. What is "scanned" is the truck that should have your package on it. We've had packages say they were at some sort facility when they never really left the hub.

Another thing that you need to keep in mind is that not all USPS areas offer next day for live animals due to their contracts with the airlines. For instance, all live animals shipped on the west side of Michigan via Express Mail will be trucked to Detroit (at $1 a pound) and then get on a plane the next day (so 2 days in transit). You need to check with your post office to make sure they are working with a hub that can take live animals.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

joshsfrogs said:


> Keep in mind that your package (no matter what carrier you use) is only scanned when it is picked up and when it is delivered. "Tracking" does not exist the way most people think it does. What is "scanned" is the truck that should have your package on it. We've had packages say they were at some sort facility when they never really left the hub.
> 
> Thats not really true. Fedex packages are scanned at the hub facility to determine which plane to get on. I have seen it and they do it at Newark. It goes threw a conveyor belt systam and is scanned accordingly.
> J


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

joshsfrogs said:


> Keep in mind that your package (no matter what carrier you use) is only scanned when it is picked up and when it is delivered. "Tracking" does not exist the way most people think it does. What is "scanned" is the truck that should have your package on it. We've had packages say they were at some sort facility when they never really left the hub.


When I worked for RPS (now FedEx ground), all packages were scanned as they came off the freight truck from the hub, and before they went on the truck to the hub. I can't vouch for certain that this is still true, but I don't see why it wouldn't be.

As to the original subject, I _despise_ shipping with USPS, and would _never_ entrust live animals higher than insects to their care. They work banker's hours, so pick up and drop off options are, frankly, piss poor. The banker's hours they work means if the Mailman decides to play ding-dong-ditch (I had one mailman who rang my doorbell while I was literally standing 10 feet from it, and by the time I got to the door 4 seconds later was sprinting back to his truck on the street with my package), or encounters any other problem with delivery you are up you-know-what creek without a paddle; UPS or FedEx you can go to their depot after the delivery truck returns and get the package... USPS you can't even contact anyone to talk about pick up or re-delivery arrangements until the next day. I won't discuss my opinions of the significant minority of postal employees and their attitude towards customer service, beyond to say it's a bad one. When I worked for a company shipping parts to the US govt. the govt. hated USPS so bad that they would refuse to allow us to ship USPS. I could go on and on and on...

Everybody has problems, IMO the USPS has far more than UPS, FedEx and DHL, and, when problems do occur, they are far more easily fixed if you use anybody other than USPS.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

Catfur said:


> When I worked for RPS (now FedEx ground), all packages were scanned as they came off the freight truck from the hub, and before they went on the truck to the hub. I can't vouch for certain that this is still true, but I don't see why it wouldn't be.
> 
> As to the original subject, I _despise_ shipping with USPS, and would _never_ entrust live animals higher than insects to their care. They work banker's hours, so pick up and drop off options are, frankly, piss poor. The banker's hours they work means if the Mailman decides to play ding-dong-ditch (I had one mailman who rang my doorbell while I was literally standing 10 feet from it, and by the time I got to the door 4 seconds later was sprinting back to his truck on the street with my package), or encounters any other problem with delivery you are up you-know-what creek without a paddle; UPS or FedEx you can go to their depot after the delivery truck returns and get the package... USPS you can't even contact anyone to talk about pick up or re-delivery arrangements until the next day. I won't discuss my opinions of the significant minority of postal employees and their attitude towards customer service, beyond to say it's a bad one. When I worked for a company shipping parts to the US govt. the govt. hated USPS so bad that they would refuse to allow us to ship USPS. I could go on and on and on...
> 
> Everybody has problems, IMO the USPS has far more than UPS, FedEx and DHL, and, when problems do occur, they are far more easily fixed if you use anybody other than USPS.


I had a couple issues with USPS last year, where they basically told me "You have to contact the postman, the offices have no idea where anything is". I was then told that my postman was on vacation, and my mail was most likely at his house.


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

i got my frogs yesterday and they were in great shape despite being in the mail for 3 days.


----------



## merk1_99 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have never had a problem with USPS. I have gotten many caudate shipments via USPS Express next day from Arizona. I always have the shipper selct "Hold at PO for pickup." When my package arrives I get a phone call from the local PO that it is in. Then I just go pick it up. No missed deliveries, chasing of mailmen, or the alike.


----------



## EricDoan (Jul 6, 2009)

Usps has never let me down.


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Last week I had two shipments come to me via USPS with no problem and handled with care from the driver.

I also had a trio of Variabilis come via Fedex and was outside when the truck pulled up. The driver took the box from the back of the truck and then put it under her arms as she searched for her sign in clipboard. She approached me with the box under her arms clearly marked "This side up" and when I made her aware of what she was doing, she shrugged it off and told me that the box was probably handled that way by others in transit from origin to destination. To me, she represented the attitude of the company and how she was trained, except she wasn't smart enough to carry the box correctly in front of the customer.


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

The thing is they ALL can have problems!! I've shipped animals using everyway possible... The only one I never had problems with years ago was delta dash, but what a pain in the rear that was.

USPS is in my opinion the best... if you do your homework before you ship you shouldn't have many problems with them either. 

Be sure your PO will send packages overnight express to the location you are shipping to. I check online AND at the post office when I get there. Being in Florida they don't offer it to everywhere and I'm sure others here have found that out as well.

Make sure the person who is processing your package does it right!! I don't how many times a potential disaster can be everted by checking and rechecking things... you know the old saying "if you want something done right do it yourself" It goes double when shipping a fragile frog cross country.

What I also prefer to do is have it held at the nearest hub to be the recipients address... They can find that at the post office AND/OR you can do it online. Then have it held there for pick up. That's especially if the weather is too hot or too cold... The package will stay inside at least until your customer arrives to claim it.

I did a lot of research using temp probes, heat packs, cold packs and so on... ALWAYS use an insulated box... but be sure all corners of the box are insulated... a little crack and a little hole can ruin a great packing job and make the temps inconsistent. 

Like I said above they ALL can screw up but if you do your homework and treat the animals your shipping just like you treat the ones in your care at home they will get there on time and alive!!!

Just my 2 cents! 

JP


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Out of 12 years of shipping animals I have had numerous shipments die using usps, even when they arrived overnite and on time. I have had 2 packages take over a week w/ UPS and all animals arrived fine. This is why I WON`T ship USPS w/ live animals ever again. I haven`t used fed ex much but everything I`ve shipped thru them arrived fine also. You get what you pay for.


----------

